# converting gas fireplace back to coal burning?



## sligo camper (28 Jan 2010)

Very disappointed with heat output of Gas fireplace. Am thinking about reverting back to old fashioned coal burning. would appreciate help in whats involved... especially the fire back having to be removed and replaced with one suitable for a coal fire Also would the fire surround (marble) have to be removed in the work?


----------



## Maverick.ie (28 Jan 2010)

Before you take out your fire which I presume is like an open one try looking at villager stoves, dont know there address but they are on the web I'm just to idale to google it for you. Very efficient and I find that it gives out great heat.


----------



## galwaytt (29 Jan 2010)

is it an open-room fireplace ?  If so, that's half your problem.  A room-sealed unit is much, much better.


----------



## fmc (29 Jan 2010)

sligo you need to make sure that the chimney insert and hearth of the fireplace are suitable for solid fuel.Insert solid fuel stove would be my advice as a replacement.
Before you do that is there filling behind what should be a ceramic fireback with a ribbed finish on it.


----------

